# Smoked almond with molasses glaze



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2011)

I had intended to smoke some almonds today along with my brisket dinner but totally forgot about them till the brisket was ready to come off... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 sucks to get old.
Anyways I grabbed about a 1/2 a pound of them and tossed them in a bowl then drizzled on some "Brer Rabbit" brand "Mild Flavor Molasses" and mixed it up real good then sprinkled them with some salt and hot pepper. Spread them out on a tray an tossed into the smoker. Can't say for sure what the smoker temp was but it had been dropping towards the end of the brisket smoke, so maybe about 225 to start. An hour and a half later they were at 187 and had nice color so I pulled them.

here they are after the molasses bath.







Pulled and cooled;
 







This batch could have used more smoke and less salt but I figured since it was the first time i used molasses I thought I'd share it with ya.
I loved the way it made for a real nice sweet flavor and gave it a crazy glaze.
Thanks for looking, can't wait to improve on this recipe.   

/ message  edit note


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks tasty Dan. What would you improve?


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2011)

Definitly more smoke and less salt, but some sort of spice mix would be nice too.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 4, 2011)

I am partial to the Blue Diamond Soy and Wasabi almonds. I have been wanting to make some of those.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks real tasty Dan!!

   Craig


----------

